# Auto finesse Lather....



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I decided the time has come to try out some of the Autofinesse range and ordered a few of the products that interest me for various stages in a detail and one of them was lather.
Today i tried lather in what i would call an average outside temperature mid morning with mild sunlight out. 
I also tried this with 2 buckets of water for my own curiosity one luke warm to warm/hot which is my general wash routine and also one which was very hot with no cold water within. The reasoning behind this was simply because washing a black car certain shampoos ive used which have high glossing agents and water softeners in seem to dry out very quickly and in mild weather and hot water either streak quite badly when drying or simply dry too quickly getting into a situation of chasing the panels round or continually hosing down.
After washing my own black vehicle i have to say lather really impresses me , ive not read many reports on lather as ive not really looked into the range but was very impressed. The first thing that i liked was the lubricity of the product , i personally applied 4 capfuls which if i remember correctly is slightly under the recommendation but i simply wanted to put the same amount i normally use therefore will give me an indication of cost per product vs dilution ratio/application ratio simply put will it work?
Lather is a very nice shampoo to put it bluntly , i get the impression the cost is higher than a few shampoos ive used because it worked incredibly well and on large flat panels on my caddy i had no real drying out issues on both sets of water and also felt very slick to the touch something more important to me than a suddsy bucket of froth.
The smell is immense although unimportant for what its supposed to do but when finished washing with both sets of buckets it was a breeze , ive done this test with over 10 sets of shampoos now and the majority havent given me as good an impression as lather. 
Once finished being a dingbat i dryed using an ro water soakover and supernatural drying towel and visibly the caddy looked pretty ace considering i havent touched it at all externally and wont for a good few months.
so for me Lather gets a large thumbs up , i have no idea if this has gloss enhancers or water softeners in or is marketed as more cleaning power over looks but it worked really well and on black with mega hot water to still stay what i call open on the panels i was impressed.
Looking forward to trying the rest of the range now , ive had one of their waxes a while now and used it a couple of times but only testing not on a detail so my first venture into Autofinesse is very positive.

What are others opinions please and have they found the same or differed to my thoughts?


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

I find it a nice shampoo too. Think James was on recently answering a question about gloss enhancers and said it has not, it is designed specifically for cleaning.

I think it does a nice job of cleaning the car.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

been using lather for around two months and have more auto finesse products as well their image is very nice, labelling slick and crisp just like i find their products.

lather as you say i find really slick with no problems of streaking at all.

have some rejuvenate to try as i have heard nothing but good things about the via machine and hand. Russ is a massive finesse user and knows most of their products. Unfortunately their waxes are out of my budget but interested in trying touch coat when spring summer is here.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Well if it has no gloss enhancers that is a mega plus because visibly my caddy looked incredibly good after , maybe an opening for a more bling shampoo in the future maybe.
The anti streaking issue is one that interests me more and what i liked the most , im not a chemist and have no idea how a shampoo is made but i was informed along time ago cheaper products in a shampoo can have this trait hence i presume this isnt a cheap product to make , the temps i was playing about in this morning were almost identical to what ive done with others and i feel my results for me personally told me what i needed to know.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2012)

I have some lather to try,looking forward to using it!


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there Marc.

I have found that it isn't very slick at 1:2000. I use it with a dooka washpad. It gets really really slick on the second pass.

From my shampoo trials White Satin is the best shampoo in all terms. BTBM comes second and lather third.

Z-7 is the best shampoo in terms of slickness but its not too vfm.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Lather is now my Shampoo of choice. Been using it for a while now and really rate it.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

it was the first "proper" shampoo i have used for a couple years (been using ONR / hosefree wash) and it feels really slick, much slicker than megs hyperwash which is what i used previously.

Going to be trying CG citrus wash and gloss tomorrow so will see how it compares to lather


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I think it's good Marc. One of the AF products I've tried along with Rejuvenate. Both of which have seemed good. Definitely high quality products.

One thing I have done is bought another bottle of Dodo Born to be mild, having tried that much earlier as my first venture into "buying stuff other than turtle wax" - when it impressed me so much, to get a bit more of a comparison. Difficult to seperate them though, but maybe BTMB nudges it. Have tried others like glossworkz etc, but they've always felt like a bit of a step down in terms of lubricity and that soft feel that just feels like a good shampoo to me :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

tzotzo , thanks for your comments. Funnily i tried Dooka,s washpad with this today a black one and it worked very well , i like the other shampoos youve mentioned but have not tried White Satin.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks Marc im glad the products impressed you (i know you have tried many so your opinion is of great interest to me. 

Lather is a straight up cleaner, no glossing agents or fake stuff, just a pure wash thats mega slick and wax safe, its designed to be a "detailers shampoo" (as i call them) it was intended to be used on cars that have a nice coat of wax or sealant on, so no need for 

James


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm the same as you Marc, I find it a really nice luby shampoo that does a great job cleaning too. Even in weaker dilution ratios it still performs well. One of my favs now...

Other stuff in the range I have used....

Tripple I liked until I used it on soft paint, then I found it a little harsh on the abrasives.

Rejuvenate is a really easy and effective cleanser, which I have a few bottles of 

Revive is currently impressing me on the van trim in both looks and durability.

Still got other bits to get through, when I get chance :lol:


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Deeper Detail said:


> Revive is currently impressing me on the van trim in both looks and durability.


Good to know. Next on my list...


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks for this Marc , it's always good to get a view from the more experienced amongst us:thumb:. I've not used many but it's now the only shampoo I use, fabulous stuff


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> tzotzo , thanks for your comments. Funnily i tried Dooka,s washpad with this today a black one and it worked very well , i like the other shampoos youve mentioned but have not tried White Satin.


You should mate. Its a good shampoo. If it came from a british manufacturer it would be shampoo of the year.

I 've also tried rejuvenate, revive, tripple,citrus power and tyregloss.
There are all excellent stuff. 
So is Lather but not my favourite one. 
After all its a shampoo. You run out of it at some point.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Its in my top 3 of shampoos


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I found lather to give much better slickness when compared to BTBM when using the same amount per bucket, BTBM required more before I found them comparable on feel.

I would say though I live in a very hard water area so this more than likely plays a big part


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> Hi there Marc.
> 
> I have found that it isn't very slick at 1:2000. I use it with a dooka washpad. It gets really really slick on the second pass.
> 
> ...


No thanks for you!!! :lol:

I'll give you a thanks! :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Used it for the first time last night as I got a sample of it with my Tripple, really impressed, I think when my Supernatural shampoo runs out it will be a tough call to make between the two!


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Not tried Lather myself altho its on my next order, Tripple for me is an amazing product and use it instead of srp or any other polishes and great on a black hex logic pad via da, just got Revive and Tough Coat which im hoping i can use today for the first time, had a wiff of Tough Coat and it does smell of WD40, i quite like it, i think AF is definatly is one to watch for 2012.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan3.2 you will love the AF Tough Coat , easy to use and remove , it also lasts quite well and seems to keep the car cleaner ...done GF Ford Ka in late Sept. with 2 coats, still good with only a wash every week or two ! :thumb:

Have used AF Lather but whilst it's OK it does seem to dry my hands out quite a lot...something I don't get with other Shampoos ....so I stopped using it .


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Andy G said:


> Dan3.2 you will love the AF Tough Coat , easy to use and remove , it also lasts quite well and seems to keep the car cleaner ...done GF Ford Ka in late Sept. with 2 coats, still good with only a wash every week or two ! :thumb:
> 
> Have used AF Lather but whilst it's OK it does seem to dry my hands out quite a lot...something I don't get with other Shampoos ....so I stopped using it .


cant comment on the drying out my wash mitt has a rubber glove lining so hands stay dry might be worth think about if you use a mitt and not a sponge or still use a glove with a sponge


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

Andy G said:


> Dan3.2 you will love the AF Tough Coat , easy to use and remove , it also lasts quite well and seems to keep the car cleaner ...done GF Ford Ka in late Sept. with 2 coats, still good with only a wash every week or two ! :thumb:
> 
> Have used AF Lather but whilst it's OK it does seem to dry my hands out quite a lot...something I don't get with other Shampoos ....so I stopped using it .


cheers andy, didnt get to use it today, good durability from tough coat was the main reason i bought it, did you leave it to cure, or is a simple wipe on, wipe off?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

-PJB- said:


> Good to know. Next on my list...


Wash no. 4 today (3 to 4 wks) and revive is still doing it's job, though I may be tempted to reapply next wash due to the salt etc eating away at it. Still beading though and the trim was very weathered prior to application.

Re: Tripple, nice by DA as mentioned earlier in the thread, but by hand on soft paint, maybe a tripple 'lite' or soft variation could be looked into, with less harsh abrasives? That would be straight into my kit 

Forgot to mention tough coat as well, such an easy product to use and great finish :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2012)

i used lather today for the first time,the smell is great and its very lubricated but im not sure on its cleaning power tbh


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Dan3.2 said:


> cheers andy, didnt get to use it today, good durability from tough coat was the main reason i bought it, did you leave it to cure, or is a simple wipe on, wipe off?


Dan 3.2 went round the entire car ( didn't take long on the KA !!! ) waited about 5-10 mins then buffed off , came off no probs, then done another coat about 45mins later :wave:


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Just ordered some, sick of reading so many good posts about their stuff ! lol 

Been using white satin since middle of summer, doesn't smell particularly great but its easily the best shampoo I've used , so looking forward to comparing lather too it.


----------

